# Solved: Can't delete a jpg file.



## KevinK (Jun 9, 2005)

First off I apologise if this is in the wrong thread, wasn't entirely sure where to put it. There is one file in the My Logitech Pictures folder that I cannot delete. It is a .jpg file and the file name is a big jumble of random letters and numbers which I can copy down if requested (oh joy). When I right click on this file the options, preview, edit, print, preview (yes preview twice), rotate clockwise, rotate counter clockwise, set as desktop background, open with... and send to all show up. When I press delete on the keyboard and highlight the said file nothing happens, I also cannot move it and on the drop down menu when I right click nothing happens when I select each object. Every other file in the folder and as far as I know on the computer are working fine.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try this ...moveonboot

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/moveonboot.html

after you install it one of your right click options is to move on boot..delete ..when you reboot it will be gone


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

Maybe this is a typo but...


KevinK said:


> When I press delete on the keyboard and highlight the said file nothing happens,


 what happens if you highlite the file then press delete...

Is this a file that you know anything about... like it's origin?

buck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Unlocker
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/

But it only works on Windows 2000 / XP / 2003


----------



## Mayank (May 2, 2006)

I happened to land up in a similar situation onece, and simply changed extension of the file and deleted it. I hope this helps


----------



## KevinK (Jun 9, 2005)

Move on boot doesn't work as when I try and drag and drop the file into the bar, or locate it I am told '* the above name is invalid' the * is where the long and random file name would be. I'm not entirely sure where the origin is, but it is most likely that it is a pic taken by my webcam or one sent to me over msn. Hehe, yes it was a typo nothing happens when I highlight the file and press delete on the keyboard. Unlocker doesn't work either as when I right click on the file the icon is not there, it is on every other file just not this one. I cannot rename the file or modify it in any way, so I cannot change the extension either. Thankyou all for your help anyway. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you scanned your PC for a virus or spyware? It sounds suspiciously like a virus and you cannot delete the file or rename it because it is in use.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Rockn said:


> Have you scanned your PC for a virus or spyware? It sounds suspiciously like a virus and you cannot delete the file or rename it because it is in use.


That or maybe it's a legitimate file, I remeber having a file that used an extension for something it wasn't. Had to go an look to determine it was in fact a legitimate file.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And this would be a legit file "the file name is a big jumble of random letters and numbers"


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm just saying that it's possible. I know i had one, don't remeber what the filename was and it was long ago. On 98 machine if I remember correctly. The virus asessment is more plausible and the first thing I thought of when I read it. I did a search for "Logitech Pictures" with a few other words like system file and didn't come up with anything.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

have you tried to delete the whole folder...you want to download the drivers that you might need for any logitech devices you have


----------



## KevinK (Jun 9, 2005)

Deleting the whole folder solved the problem, thanks.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

your welcome..please mark this as solved


----------



## KevinK (Jun 9, 2005)

It is marked as solved...I did as soon as the post was sent.


----------



## brad9891 (Oct 7, 2006)

The reason you can't delete these files has something to do with their "long file names" as opposed to their "short file names". 

If you use software such as "Delinvfile 2.02" you can delete these problem files by their "short file names" which I have yet to see fail. 

I don't understand why this is true exactly, but it is a quick and easy fix.

FYI

Bradley


----------



## KevinK (Jun 9, 2005)

Eh thanks for the reply but it was marked as solved but if the problem ever reoccurs I will use this.


----------



## TheAtari260 (Feb 14, 2007)

Brad thanks for the advice. I had the same problem, but could not delete the folder due to the fact that the folder was the desktop. But the program worked great! Thanks!


----------



## KevinK (Jun 9, 2005)

Could have created a new folder on the desktop, moved the file into this folder and then deleted it this worked fine for me and I saved time on not downloading a program. But anyways if your way worked then good.


----------



## TheAtari260 (Feb 14, 2007)

KevinK said:


> Could have created a new folder on the desktop, moved the file into this folder and then deleted it this worked fine for me and I saved time on not downloading a program. But anyways if your way worked then good.


The file didn't allow me to move it...I tired that option lol. Using the program was the only way I could go. Thanks for the advice though


----------

